# Rotary Clubs



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

Are there any Rotarians on this forum? We have a new Rotary Club Red Sea - El Gouna which meets every Tuesday at the Embassy of Knowledge at 7.30 pm. We currently have 30 members both from El Gouna and Hurghada. Please join our meetings if you are visiting El Gouna.

We just completed our first major project of providing a medical convoy for the Bedouin Communities living in the informal settlements of the Eastern Desert. We had doctors of cardiology, ENT, dermatology, pediatrics, OB/GYN, dentistry, and internal medicine. The Gouna Technical Nursing Institute carried out preliminary checks gathering medical history, BMI, blood pressure, and vital signs, before the patients visited the relevant doctor. Around LE 15,000 worth of pharmaceuticals were donated and the Ministry of Health organised any follow up treatments at Hurghada General Hospital. One patient was found to require urgent heart surgery and this was arranged at the Aswan Heart Center where he has had the operation.

There are photos on our Facebook page here:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741837.960594167288323&type=1&l=f58b121938


----------

